# Softwareentwicklung für Embedded Systems



## Lucid (5. Sep 2015)

hallo,

ich interessiere mich für softwareentwicklung für embedded systems.
könnt ihr mir dafür gute quellen nennen? also so grundlagen wissen für embedded systems für entwickler und generelle konzepte - nicht konkrete bibliotheken oder sprachen etc...

danke


----------



## daybyter (18. Sep 2015)

https://www.mikrocontroller.netnet

würd ich mal lesen.


----------

